# Looking for a opinion on a computer



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, my computer is getting pretty out-of-date so I figured it was time to get a new one.

Heres the one I'm looking at:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013656&cid=170.45

(My budget is ~$1500)

Would this computer be a good buy? I'm a gamer and I'm looking for a PC that will play WoW (well, that'll run on anything), Crysis, Counterstrike, Bioshock, etc...

If it is not I'd appreciate somebody to guide me in the direction to a good computer (preferably pre-built)

I don't know anything about building, so I doubt that would be a good idea for me...

I'll check this thread regularaly for any replies.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Quasim, welcome to TSF

For an extra $80 you could go for the next one up, from the Mercenary P8000 to the *P9000*. This has an Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 instead of an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+, and an ATI HD 2600XT instead of an nVidia GeForce 8600GT. Both replacements will be better for high-end games like Crysis and Bioshock.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If you get ether one you may want to upgrade the psu


----------



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

Is an ATI video card any good? I heard that ATI is always playing catch-up with nVidia...

Also bear in mind I am willing to spend up to $1, 500 for a good gaming PC with good specs, if you know of a better website for this kind of stuff please share what you know!

thanks again


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Well i think that you should look at www.abs.com


----------



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Well i think that you should look at www.abs.com


No good for me 

I'm Canadian, should've mentioned that in the OP.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hmmmm
Have you ever thought of building your own we can guide you through and you normaly get a better pc for the cash


----------



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> hmmmm
> Have you ever thought of building your own we can guide you through and you normaly get a better pc for the cash


I don't know if it would be a good idea if I were to build it myself, but it might be a good idea for me to hire somebody to do it for me (after I order the hardware).

I'm all for it if I can do it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone can its really not hard at all.... i did it when i was like 10, it is very rewarding.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Quasim said:


> I don't know if it would be a good idea if I were to build it myself, but it might be a good idea for me to hire somebody to do it for me (after I order the hardware).
> 
> I'm all for it if I can do it.


Many local shops will custom build for you but you may not get to pick the hardware.



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Anyone can its really not hard at all.... i did it when i was like 10, it is very rewarding.


Thats pretty good 0wn3d, I didn't do my first build until I was 15. Yeah, it is pretty easy. Have you ever upgraded computer hardware before?


----------



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I'll get started on building soon.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok then matt will find you a way better computer for the price that you can build, (sorry matt i am not at home for the links)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have started looking at a couple parts from NCIX, but please read and answer the questions here.


----------



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

*Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?*

About $1500-1600, discluding the monitor


*Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?*

I'd prefer a nVidia video card as ATI is always playing catch up with them.


*Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
*
I do some but not alot of multitasking.

*Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?*

I'm an avid gamer. I'm looking for a computer that will run Crysis, Bioshock, and other high-end games well.

*Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?*

No.

*Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
*
If it is worth it and is within my budget, sure.

*Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?*

I'll be storing multiple games and a few applications also.

*Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?*

Vista. I figure that eventually it will be something I will need so I might as well embrace the future.

*Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?*

Just looking for something nice looking and with good craftmanship. LED lighting and all that jazz isn't needed.

*Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, monitor, or other items included?*

I plan on getting a ~17+ inch widescreen monitor

*Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?*

~17+, widescreen.

*Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?*

Anywhere that is trusted is good with me.

*Location: What country do you live in?
*
Canada.



thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a new com*

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R ATX LGA775 Conroe P35 DDR2 1PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 SATA RAID Sound GBLAN Motherboard - $150
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24650&vpn=GA-P35-DS3R&manufacture=Gigabyte

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.33GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retail - $198.00 (combo deal w/ motherboard)
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25297&vpn=BX80557E6550&manufacture=Intel

Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-5400C4 2GB 2X1GB PC2-5400 DDR2-667 CL 4-4-4-12 240PIN Dual Channel Memory - $97
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18582&vpn=TWIN2X2048-5400C4&manufacture=CORSAIR

Seagate Barracuda 250GB 7200.10 8MB 8.5MS SATA2 NCQ Hard Drive - $70 (combo deal w/ RAM)
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19487&vpn=ST3250820AS&manufacture=Seagate

BFG GeForce 8800GTX OC 600MHZ 768MB 1.8GHZ GDDR3 PCI-E Dual DVI-I HDTV Out HDCP DIRECTX10 Video Card - $590
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=22315&vpn=BFGR88768GTXOCE&manufacture=BFG Technologies

LG GSA-H54N DVD+RW 18X8X16 DVD-RW 18X6X16 DL 10X DVD Writer IDE 2MB Black OEM W/ SW - $38
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=23875&vpn=GSA-H54N BLACK&manufacture=LG Electronics

Antec Truepower Quattro 850W Power Supply ATX V2.2 EPS12V 20/24PIN Active PFC 80PLUS Dual 8PIN PCI-E - $202
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24765&vpn=TPQ 850&manufacture=ANTEC

Acer AL1916WABD 19IN Widescreen LCD Monitor Black 1440X900 700:1 5MS VGA DVI-D - $216
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24379&vpn=ET.1916B.WDA&manufacture=Acer

Those are the core components. I will be back to total up the price. In the mean time, what kind of case will you be looking for?


----------



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

I like this case I found on Tigerdirect.ca: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1215768&Sku=ULT31824


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That should be fine, you should buy 2 of these though http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999344
as the case comss with none and these are good ones.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats a nice case. You will need some fans for it.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=925072&CatId=802
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=674644&CatId=802


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry forgot you were in canada


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> That should be fine, you should buy 2 of these though http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999344
> as the case comss with none and these are good ones.


Too slow. :laugh:


----------



## Quasim (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, both of you helped alot!

I'll come back to tell you how it all turns out when I build it

Bye for now.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, feel free to ask more questions after you get your parts.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Too slow. :laugh:


You still got me in accuacy i forgot he was in canada lol :wink:


----------

